# Wer will mich auferstehen lassen?



## Tungdil56 (27. Dezember 2012)

Suche jemand, der mir eine Einladung für Rolle der Auferstehung schickt. meldet euch, dann gibts die emailadresse.


----------



## Deathmaul (28. Dezember 2012)

Dann schick mir deine Mailadresse


----------

